# Finally a picture of the infamous Lucifer



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

Last september my grandbabies had to move out of state due to daddies job. Soon after I found this amazing black lab that this guy said he was going to go out and shoot. Without a 2nd thought I went and got him.I guess I needed something to fill the hole in my heart my babies left . I had NO idea what I was in for lol .He came with the name PJ and some serious behavioral issues. For the first few weeks he was HORRIBLE , friends told me to get rid of him , he was too destructive etc etc but i was NOT going to give up on this beautiful dog. In my heart I knew if we could work on his issues he could be a wonderful dog. Well almost a year later and a new name, (Lucifer came from all the people that told me I had a devil dog ) he has become a dream dog. Ok ok he ate most of my shoes, but that just means I get to go shoe shopping. He chewed up the phone book , but who needs a phone book these days anyhow. He LOVES LOVES LOVES the cats and sleeps with sarah everynight. I thank the lord each day for bringing me Lucifer just when I really needed a "project " and to all the people that wanted me to give up on him all I can say is PFffFFttttttt

ps the pic was the one I saw on craigslist that prompted me to go rescue this dog


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh! He is gorgeous!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> Oh! He is gorgeous!


 Thankyou Abby, he is a joy to have !!


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, he is beautiful! You and Lucifer should both be very proud of yourselves.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

What a beautiful boy!! Kudos to you for all your hard work and, especially, for saving him.


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

Wow, how could you resist with a face that adorable. I am very happy for the both of you.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

We get the dog we need, not the dog we want. I'm glad you stuck with him, he's a beautiful boy.


----------



## XansArt (Mar 10, 2011)

GOOD for both of you! It can take awhile for a dog to settle into a new home, even a year or so in some cases. Sticking with it through the roughest part will build such a bond for you both! He's beautiful, and you are lucky to have each other!


----------



## sm4657 (May 26, 2012)

Bless you for adopting Lucifer and being so patient with him....All that work and love resulted in a wonderful dog.....I have both purchased from a breeder and adopted from a shelter, and my shelter adopted miniature schnauzer is the sweetest, loving animal I have ever had....she love everything and every one she meets..I expected that temperament from my purchased schnauzer dog that came from a top breeder with guarantees, but this sweet schnauzer repaid me back 1000 times....


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

Thankyou all for your kind words!! I really believe Lucifer ( his name means bringer of the light ) was sent to me by God to help fill the void in my life after the grandkids had to move away !!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

Lucifer just hit the chewtoy jackpot !! He found a moose antler on the property and is soooooo proud of himself. He is prancing around the driveway with this huge antler showing everyone what he found !! Now to break the news to him that it is NOT coming in the house with him!!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you get someone to saw a good sized piece off for him? It will keep him occupied for hours! Even my yapper dogs love deer antlers, especially Maddie. They're expensive in the pet stores!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

georgiapeach said:


> Can you get someone to saw a good sized piece off for him? It will keep him occupied for hours! Even my yapper dogs love deer antlers, especially Maddie. They're expensive in the pet stores!


Good idea, thanks !!!! Though he does look so darn cute running around with his "prize ".


----------

